# Recent Painting



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

This is a portrait of my boyfriends stallion goldie.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

very nice. you have some real talent!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that's gorgeous- nice job!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are great! good for you, you're very good!


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You all very much, I really appriciate the nice comments.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wow!!! you're paintings are really good!


----------



## Flintlock (Sep 8, 2008)

Beautiful work!

Wess


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

They're beautiful, what did you do them with?


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank You very much!! 

WildFeathers - I use a combination of Adobe Photoshop and Corel Painter.:wink:


----------



## Kura (Nov 16, 2008)

Gorgeous job on that stallion. I love how bright it is. Very nice job.


----------

